

Apple Rejected Your App? There’s a Site For That - vrobancho
http://mashable.com/2009/11/30/apple-rejected-app-site/

======
charlesmarshall
to speed things along original site is <http://applerejectedme.com/> .. but
its full of joke ones..

~~~
billturner
_but it's full of joke ones_

This is a shame. I think if the submitters could be vetted with some serious
discussion behind why they were rejected, it could be a pretty decent resource
for iPhone developers. You could get a heads up on what triggers a rejection,
what seems to just slip by, or the best way to re-submit.

Instead, it has already been taken over by junk.

~~~
meta
<http://apprejections.com/> This one seems to be non-joke rejections.

